# Gianfilippo Felicioli



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2017)

Terzino sinistro classe '97 di proprietà del Milan in prestito all'Ascoli Picchio, si sta mettendo in luce nel campionato di Serie B.

Qualcuno di voi ha visto qualche partita? Pare che si siano mosse più società su di lui ma il Milan sembra ci punti.


----------



## VonVittel (14 Febbraio 2017)

Felicioli esploderebbe tranquillamente nell'Atalanta di Gasperini. Una decina di partite al posto di Spinazzola e varrebbe già 20 milioni e sarebbe ricercato da tutte le big. Ne sono convinto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Febbraio 2017)

Non lo sto seguendo in serie B,
in primavera mi faceva impazzire, è un terzino decisamente offensivo
con un'ottima progressione, mi sorprese che il Milan non ci puntò direttamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non lo sto seguendo in serie B,
> in primavera mi faceva impazzire, è un terzino decisamente offensivo
> con un'ottima progressione, mi sorprese che il Milan non ci puntò direttamente.



Una volta era esterno di centrocampo, intorno al 2011 si parlava di lui come di un fenomeno.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ad ascoli sta giocando da Dio.
Non sarà di certo sfuggito a mirabelli.
Pare abbiano cercato di soffiarcelo ma per fortuna il milan non ha ceduto alle lusinghe.


----------



## DrHouse (14 Febbraio 2017)

Speriamo.
Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma a volte ha giocato anche centrale, quindi credo che anche in fase difensiva non deve essere male


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ad ascoli sta giocando da Dio.
> Non sarà di certo sfuggito a mirabelli.
> Pare abbiano cercato di soffiarcelo ma per fortuna il milan non ha ceduto alle lusinghe.



concordo, sta facendo bene e nel mercato di gennaio ha avuto offerte dalla A.

è uno dei pochi ex primavera milan che in B sta facendo bene, quelli al brescia ad esempio (modic, crociata, vassallo) sono tutti mezzi flop.


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non lo sto seguendo in serie B,
> in primavera mi faceva impazzire, è un terzino decisamente offensivo
> con un'ottima progressione, mi sorprese che il Milan non ci puntò direttamente.



Diciamo che nel pacchetto terzini tutto italiano che abbiamo sarebbe stato decisamente chiuso...è stato mandato appunto a giocare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Febbraio 2017)

Spero faccia il ritiro con noi e venga valutato, Antonelli d'altronde comincia a essere un vero rottame.


----------

